# Ephedra comes under Congressional scrutiny



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2003)

From CNN:


> WASHINGTON (AP) -- Many people who followed guidelines for using the herbal stimulant ephedra still reported health problems, congressional investigators found.
> 
> In addition, many complaints came from users under 30, the General Accounting Office said in testimony prepared for Wednesday's hearing on dietary supplements before the House Energy and Commerce oversight subcommittee.
> 
> ...



Full story and other info at : http://www.cnn.com/2003/HEALTH/diet.fitness/07/23/ephedra.ap/index.html


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

I work from the assumption that these things are scams.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

Many of these suppliments are uppers or raise your metabolism, and thereby burn more energy from your body.

If you have health problems messing wiht this stuff by our self without understand the side effects and the symptoms to watch for.

I think Nightingale, had some good information on this topic.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2003)

See here for more info on the drug:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=3305


----------

